# 2010 brute force 750 fuel relay



## Moosiani (Jul 14, 2019)

The trigger comes and goes whenever it feels like it for no reason. I just bought this machine not running. When it acts up I jump the relay and she purrs. Some wanna be mechanic had his paws in it. Left all kinds of parts loose and even rollover switch was dangling upside down. So I’ve mounting everything. Tightened everything that was loose. The belt light was on so I checked the belt and switch they were fine. I reset it. There were many more issues which I fixed tanx to my buddies Google n YouTube. So what triggers the fuel pump switch? That’s my question. And don’t say the computer


----------



## Moosiani (Jul 14, 2019)

So i have learned that the roll over sensor otherwise known as the vehicle down sensor definitely turns off the fuel pump relay.


----------

